# İstanbul'da yaşayan teyzemin üniversiteye giden oğlu yarın beni ziyaret edecek (relative clause)



## gocmenhakan

Merhaba, bu cümleyi İngilizce'ye nasıl çevirebiliriz?

"İstanbul'da yaşayan teyzemin üniversiteye giden oğlu yarın beni ziyaret edecek." 
Ancak tek cümlede olması lazım.


----------



## analeeh

This is kind of awkward to translate into English, especially since 'aunt's son' is an unlikely structure rather than cousin. But maybe something like:

My aunt who lives in Istanbul's son, who's going to university, is going to visit me tomorrow.


----------



## gocmenhakan

l think it's because there are too many subordinate clauses. What do you think about my translation?:
"My İstanbul aunt's son, who is going to university, is going to visit me tomorrow."


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Merhaba

"İstanbul'da yaşayan teyzemin üniversiteye giden oğlu yarın beni ziyaret edecek." 

The son of my aunt  who is attending  the university, and whose  aforementioned  aunt  currently dwells in Istanbul, ,is going to come to visit me tomorrow.


----------



## analeeh

gocmenhakan said:


> l think it's because there are too many subordinate clauses. What do you think about my translation?:
> "My İstanbul aunt's son, who is going to university, is going to visit me tomorrow."



Yeah, it's because of that exactly. That's a good translation.


----------



## gocmenhakan

analeeh said:


> Yeah, it's because of that exactly. That's a good translation.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## azélla

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Merhaba
> 
> "İstanbul'da yaşayan teyzemin üniversiteye giden oğlu yarın beni ziyaret edecek."
> 
> The son of my aunt  who is attending  the university, and whose  aforementioned  aunt  currently dwells in Istanbul, ,is going to come to visit me tomorrow.


Universite ismi soylenmedigi icin burda "the" kullanamayiz. Attending university olmasi lazim.


----------



## azélla

gocmenhakan said:


> l think it's because there are too many subordinate clauses. What do you think about my translation?:
> "My İstanbul aunt's son, who is going to university, is going to visit me tomorrow."


My istanbul aunt's son olamaz ki. Yanlis. Istanbullu demek istiyorsaniz istanbulite diye bilirsiniz.


----------



## azélla

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Merhaba
> 
> "İstanbul'da yaşayan teyzemin üniversiteye giden oğlu yarın beni ziyaret edecek."
> 
> The son of my aunt  who is attending  the university, and whose  aforementioned  aunt  currently dwells in Istanbul, ,is going to come to visit me tomorrow.


Simdi baktim da cumle yanlis ya. Ilk basta bahsettiginiz kisi kuzen, sonra whose diye bahsettiginiz kisi adamin kendisi. Cumleyi oyle kuramassiniz ki.


----------



## spiraxo

_The university student son of my aunt in Istanbul ...._


----------



## gocmenhakan

azélla said:


> My istanbul aunt's son olamaz ki. Yanlis. Istanbullu demek istiyorsaniz istanbulite diye bilirsiniz.


İngilizce'de tamlama mantığı bizdeki gibi değil, olabiliyor yani. Başka bir native arkadaşa da sordum, doğru olduğunu söyledi.


----------



## analeeh

azélla said:


> My istanbul aunt's son olamaz ki. Yanlis. Istanbullu demek istiyorsaniz istanbulite diye bilirsiniz.



No, 'my Istanbul aunt' could be either 'my aunt who lives in Istanbul' or 'my aunt from Istanbul' or even something else, depending on the context. As Gocmenhakan says.



spiraxo said:


> _The university student son of my aunt in Istanbul ...._



This also works nicely.



RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Merhaba
> 
> "İstanbul'da yaşayan teyzemin üniversiteye giden oğlu yarın beni ziyaret edecek."
> 
> The son of my aunt  who is attending  the university, and whose  aforementioned  aunt  currently dwells in Istanbul, ,is going to come to visit me tomorrow.



This doesn't really work. 'The son of my aunt who is attending university' is ambiguous (is it your aunt or her son? I would instinctively read it as the aunt), and we don't use 'of the' that much. 'The' is also incorrect here as azélla accurately points out.

'My aunt's son who is attending university' works, but 'whose aforementioned aunt currently dwells in Istanbul' is very odd. 'Whose aforementioned aunt' would mean that she is the aunt of the son (_teyzesi İstanbul'da yaşayan oğlu _I think would be the correct formation in Turkish) - which makes no sense, because she is the aunt of the speaker and the mother of the son. 'dwells' is also a faintly literary word we don't use much.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Teşekkürler yorumlarınız için,

Şöyle nasıl ?

My aunt's son , who's a university goer will pay a visit to ( his aunt / her ) , who lives in Istanbul, tomorrow.


----------



## azélla

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Teşekkürler yorumlarınız için,
> 
> Şöyle nasıl ?
> 
> My aunt's son , who's a university goer will pay a visit to ( his aunt / her ) , who lives in Istanbul, tomorrow.


Yazdiginiz cumleden anladigim su: "teyzemin oglu kendi teyzesini yarin ziyaret edecek".


----------



## analeeh

azélla said:


> Yazdiginiz cumleden anladigim su: "teyzemin oglu kendi teyzesini yarin ziyaret edecek".



Exactly right.

'Who's a university-goer' is understandable but not a very natural English phrasing. I think the best one is probably 'who's at university', not 'who's going to university'. With some thought I would translate the original sentence closely as:

My aunt who lives in Istanbul's son, who's at university, is coming to visit me tomorrow.


----------

